# Orlando Magic Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Knicks Get:
Darrel Armstrong
Don Reid

Orlando:
Kurt Thomas
Larry Robinson

Works for both team. Knicks get more of an upbeat PG, also free up space for Wilcox and the Magic get more of an inside presence so they can spend thier draft pick and a PG.

Knicks:
C-Marcus Camby
PF-Chris Wilcox
SF-Latrell Sprewell
SG-Allan Houston
PG-Darrell Armstrong

Magic:
C-Steven Hunter
PF-Kurt Thomas
SF-Grant Hill
SG-Tracy McGrady
PG-Dan Dickau


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Yet Another Magic Trade...*

This is from ESPN Insider....

Denver Gets:
Darrell Armstrong
Mike Miller
Jud Buechler

Magic Get:
Antonio McDyess

Magic Lineup:
C-Horace Grant(There has been talk that he may come back for one more year)
PF-Antonio McDyess
SF-Grant Hill
SG-Tracy McGrady
PG-Frank Williams


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I could live with this trade! In fact this trade would be good for the Magic!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

It's a good idea but also a huge risk because McDyess is very prone to injuries and that's a big question mark when you trade away 2 key players like Mike Miller and Darell Armstrong. I would have to think about that one and depending on how good we turn out after the draft and free agency then we'll see.

I'd rather just keep our team and go for Stromile Swift and pick 4 to be honest, Dice isn't all that great if we have to give up too many roleplayers that'll fit in well with a Hill-McGrady 1/2 punch.


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

This McDyess trade probably has more possibilities than the Swift/4th pick deal. That trade seems very implausible and I doubt will work. But the McDyess trade could work and as far as him not being another walking injury like Hill, he could help our team.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

McDyess has been rumoured to be on the block which means every team has the same chance to take him while ESPN analyzing specialist have said rumours about pick 4 and Stromile Swift and even Peter Vescey too (even though he almost is never right) but this time he has back-up from ESPN Insider.


----------



## Who's # 1? (Jun 17, 2002)

ok... no....
frank williams aint that good! geez


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

WOW, win the east!


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

*magic trade talk*

The Magic are talking to the Grizzlies and Nuggets about a trade that would give them the No. 4 or No. 5 pick for Mike Miller and the No. 18. Chris Wilcox and Nene Hilario are their two primary targets.
- credit to espn insider


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

*ESPN Insider*

Any of you gentlemen with Insider accounts want to share the login/password with us? I'm po' and can't afford such luxeries


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

YA SAME HERE!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

First off that NY trade with Orlando would be horrible. The Orlando Magic will not trade Armstrong! He has ment way to much to this franchise, he is the heart and soul of the team outside of Tracy. He plays with hustle and in the playoffs you need guys like that, and why in the hell would Orlando want Larry Robinson from the Knicks? And the supposed trade for McDyess would be alright but I don't think the Nuggets would want Miller, Armstrong etc. They already have a good young PG and a SF in Posey, plus the fact that the "veteran PG" crap obviously did not work out with Avery Johnson, so why would it with Armstrong?


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

So nobody wants to share their insider info with us less fortunate people?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I guess not. I have a few friends that have ESPN Insider so I'll try to get more info, hell I might even join but it dpeneds since I am not sure yet.


----------

